# David Bowie coloured pencil portrait



## jordancorey (Mar 11, 2014)

Coloured pencil portrait of the late, great David Bowie. Please let me know what you think....


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Very good drawing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Very good drawing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Creeps me out! Great job.


----------



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

His death has hit me pretty hard. He was such a creative guy and pretty much the definition of "cool". I've been listening to his new album nonstop. 

Thank you for sharing your tribute to him. You picked an image with very dramatic colors and did a great job of putting everything in its place and you did a fantastic job with the hair. If I could give one crit it looks like his left ear might be a bit too low. 

Great job, I'm looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------

